# Pony power-A journey from showring to happy hacker



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

The first month we were waiting for her saddle so she had time to settle in. Lots of grooming, some lunging, lead rien/bareback rides for my daughter. She settled in fine.

Three weeks after we got her there was a little local show at a livery yard just round the corner so I entered her in some classes she came 2nd in best presented. 1 st in best condition and 2nd in Mountain & Moorland. I was very pleased if not shattered I entered all these classes as halter classes as we didn't yet have her saddle. I was at the time a smoker and running round the ring with her made me realise how unfit I was. I quit smoking a month later and I am still not smoking today.

I booked a riding instructor and had fornightly lessons with Eva. I am happy to ride currently in walk and trot and when I lose some weight will canter her too. She hacks out and is excellent on the roads going past farm traffic,buses and motorbikes without any trouble. I mostly go down by the river bank to get away from the traffic on the main road.

In this last year i have realised how lucky I was buying this little fell, she has been great to get me back riding and in the sadddle. She is not perfect but she is perfect for me.

I put on a lot of weight this last 14 months since quitting smoking :-( So I have been cutting back on what I have been eating and have lost 16lbs and now joined a weight management programme to shift the rest. I am aiming to get myself slimmer and fitter to eventually be able to do some trail riding and Long Distance Riding. I know I have the will power to shift the weight as quiting smoking was a lot harder.

I want to record our journey together and that is why I started this journal as a record for me to look back on of my journey with this little black mare who I completely adore .


----------

